# duda sobre conector jack hembra en un pedal



## alan419 (Mar 7, 2010)

hola miren espero que me puedan ayudar vi este circuito para armar  el pedal ProCoRat pero ahi dice in y out  pero solo tiene un nodo cada uno y pues yo que sepa los jacks necesitan 2
alguien me podria decir donde conctar el otro punto del jack y otra duda donde dice GRN ahi va el negativo de la pila????

aqui estan las imagenes del layout
http://www.pisotones.com/RAT/mbello/Luichi/RATlayout2.jpg

de la placa 
http://www.pisotones.com/RAT/mbello/imgs/pcb.jpg

y del circuito
http://www.muzique.com/schem/pcrat1.gif

y la pagina de donde esta el pedal

http://www.pisotones.com/RAT/mbello/ProCo_RAT.htm

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2010)

En el circuito figuran 3 Jack´s, uno para un adaptador DC (Eliminador de batería), otro de salida y uno de entrada, que además de permitir la entrada de señal pone a GND el negativo de tu batería, enciende el aparato.

El Jack de salida y el de eliminación de batería son simples.
El de entrada es doble (Estéreo) el extremo es señal y el contacto del medio es el que conecta la batería.


----------



## alan419 (Mar 7, 2010)

a ver si entendi 
el jack de entrada es doble uno se conecta a donde dice in en este caso y el de contacto de en medio seria al negativo de la bateria?????

http://www.pisotones.com/RAT/mbello/Luichi/RATlayout2.jpg

y el otro jack solo tiene uno para conectar seria en el ouut no???
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2010)

alan419 dijo:


> a ver si entendi
> el jack de entrada es doble uno se conecta a donde dice in en este caso y el de contacto de en medio seria al negativo de la bateria?????......


Correcto, ademas debes conectar dentro del plug el terminal del medio a GND.


----------



## alan419 (Mar 7, 2010)

lo ultimo no lo entendi muy bien 
se supone que en el stereo se conecta uno a la señal y los otros 2 a GND???


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2010)

alan419 dijo:


> lo ultimo no lo entendi muy bien
> se supone que en el stereo se conecta uno a la señal y los otros 2 a GND???


! Correcto ¡ pero esto se hace en el Plug.


----------



## alan419 (Mar 7, 2010)

a ya y el mono igual uno a la salida y el otro a GND??

otra duda el 
Jack hembra para fuente 9v con conmutación se conecta igual al positivo y a gnd solamente??
igual que el macho para la pila de 9v? o como es eso  explixame por favor


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 7, 2010)

Te explico, el sistema tiene un encendido por conexión de la línea de entrada (al conectar un jack mono en la hembra stereo conectas la masa del dispositivo a la masa de la batería; puenteas anillo a la masa), y una alimentación dual, a batería y fuente externa con dominancia de la externa (al conectar la externa desconectas la batería, pero siempre estaría encendido mientras la alimentación externa funcionase, ya que no pasa por el interruptor del jack) Sin embargo he visto un conmutador para puentear el circuito, pero como para eso el jack de entrada estaría conectado, el circuito funcionaría para nada. Para apagarlo tendrías que conectar un macho a la toma de externa sin alimentación. Esa hembra es de tipo "mono" con interrupción (apaga la entrada si está conectada la clavija), pero para alimentación, no un plug de 6.25 mm. Mi consejo, condena la interrupción del stereo (directamente no conectes nada al anillo y la batería directamente a masa) y ponle un interruptor tras la salida del de alimentación. Si quieres usar la interrupción por jack, conecta ambas masas (batería y masa del de externa) al anillo del de entrada y para evitar que funcione en modo puente, pon un conmutador triple donde al hacer la conexión directa apague la alimentación. Si no lo encuentras triple ponlo doble conectando en uno de los puentes la entrada de corriente y en el otro la punta de la salida. En uno de los lados del conmutador (en el del cable de corriente) conecta la  toma de corriente del dispositivo y deja libre la otra salida de ese lado. En el otro conecta la línea de salida en la pata que está al mismo lado que la toma de corriente del dispositivo y en la otra una línea que venga desde la punta de la entrada. De ese modo, cuando lo pongas en puente, cortarás la alimentación del dispositivo.
Respecto al conector de entrada de corriente, conecta siempre en la punta el positivo y en la masa el negativo. Si la interrupción es en la punta, conecta la batería + ahí (en la toma de interrupción). Si es en la masa conecta el - de la batería en la toma antes de mandarle al de line in interrupción. Si lo condenas, directamente a masa. El conmutador del puente ponle en positivo, o en negativo antes de mandarlo a line in.

Atentamente 
Josefe17

P.D. ¡Como echo en falta un programa para dibujar circuitos!


----------

